# complete training book or set of videos to tain my Vizsla as a bird dog?



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 16 wk female that I bought to be a bird dog. I am wondering what books or videos you have purchased and used as a training guide for your dog to be a good HPR? I have ;purchased Dave Walker's video, "meat on the table" and am wondering what else is out there that is proven to be a good training aid for me to follow. We have quail available and plan on using them in the near future. Any help is greatly appreciated. I have never trained a bird dog so this is my retirement project. Thanks in advance.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still working on "Best Way to Train Your Gun Dog: The Delmar Smith Method" loaned to me by redbirddog. It's a great book so far with tons of helpful training tips and advice.

If this is your first time, I highly recommend getting a reputable trainer to help you. Make sure to find someone who has trained Vizslas. Private lessons are best if you want to be really involved.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

There are trainers on this forum and people who have raised and trained bird dogs, so I'm sure they'll have plenty of useful books to suggest. And I agree with threesfh - getting an experienced Vizsla trainer is invaluable for the first time at this.

For me personally, the most important discovery was to understand different training styles, sort of like big picture differences in approach. 

I met several people who train more in what I call the German Shorthair style: introduce to strong-flying quail as early as possible, then do yard work on recall, whoa, then go back to the field. This seems like an approach based on getting basics established from the start. I met a very nice lady at a hunt test who follows this and it works great for her. 

The other group of people I met follow a different approach - introduce to birds as early as possible (even 8 weeks), then allow puppy to chase and be as wild as they want to be. 

They say that Vizslas mature slower than other pointing breeds and are more submissive in temperament, and so building confidence and burning desire is more important than obedience or perfect recall at first. So they don't use check-cords. Some people even run their pups for Junior Hunter over and over (even after getting the JH title), so that they get exposed to different types of fields, cover, brace mates, weather and wind conditions, etc. Their philosophy is to maximize natural instinct and confidence at the expense of control. Then, the control part is gradually brought in when the dog is more mature, after a year or two years old.

I found this to be more interesting, personally, but also more complex and demanding of the handler. For example, it's easier to walk in on a dog on point in this second approach and cause it to bump birds. And this approach also requires very strong flying birds, wild quail, chuckar, etc.

Also, our trainer told me early on that if we want to participate in the field trials, we would plant the birds in a different way/place and run braces with older dogs to bring out the confidence in the dog to run bigger. So perhaps a 3rd approach for FTs. We got involved in field trials now and I have to say I sometimes wish I could turn back time and work more on the range. 

So I would say the training style depends on the objective and the personality of the owner and trainer? As for books, the ones I found very useful and go back to very often are: "Wing & Shot" and "How to help hunting dogs train themselves".

Would be also interested in what others have to say, too...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

For books I tend to recommend the ones already listed.

Best way to train your gun dog by bill tarrant is no longer in print but available through reseller sites. I'm on my third copy over at least a couple decades.

Training with Mo is a good one, backed up with the website by the author, Martha greenlee steadywithstyle. 

How to help Gundogs train themselves by Joan Bailey.

As far as video series, I don't buy many of those any more but the Silent command system by Rick and Ronnie Smith (Delmar Smiths kids) and Puppy development are good starters.

My one bit of advice is now my forum tagline. The more you do with your pup, the better the pup will be. It takes an investment of time more than any other single component.

Ken


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Another good book, also out of print is Dave Walker's "The Bird Dog Training Manual". Many trainers seem to like the Delmar Smith/Ronnie Smith materials but I think there are much better out there.

Joan Bailey's book is a tremendous resource, especially for first time dog owners/trainers.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The nice thing about life in bird dogs is there's a flavor for everyone. 

Personally, and that's all it is - my preference, I found the information in Walkers book to be overall pretty good, not very much depth as to why, but a very dry, pretty boring read. I think what I like about the Best way to train your gun dog (Delmar) is it's a fun and interesting read on top of the methodology. I've read it cover to cover several times and Walker I just look up a subject, read the one or two paragraphs on his viewpoint. I haven't been able to read it straight through yet.

The important thing is to always try to keep learning. The more we learn and are open to new ideas the better the opportunity to do better for our dogs.

Ken


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I like Speed train your own bird dog by Larry Muller.
I think the puppy training chapter really gave my dog an edge and he matured on birds very quickly. Skip the gun intro IMO, find a trainer that will do private sessions with you and your pup and do the gun intro with a trainer. Learn about homing pigeons and if you have the space and dedication raise some of your own. Get a bird launcher. Let the pup chase and have fun for the first year. I think I may have robed my dog of some style by using a check cord on birds when he was a pup. If I did it again I would just have him drag a check cord and use bird launchers from day one.


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply. I waited till I retired to start this project so I have the time it takes to work with Maci. I totally understand the concept of getting an experienced trainer to start but will do this project on my own with some other friends who have puppies. I'm going to find two of three of the books mentioned and spend this weekend in the evening reading them. One thing I am not interested in is field trials. I just want a good gundog and dog my wife can pamper, which she has started all ready. Thanks again and good luck to all.
Mike


----------

